# Johnson outboard problem: need suggestions



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

I have an electric start 50 HP 1987 Johnson OB.Gas tank is below deck stainless steel. Gas tubing/line is that E10 resistant type, a sort of grey plasticy stuff, looks solid still. Boat sat for 3 months in my garage during worst of summer heat. Took it to Enid lake in MS yesterday and it would start fine but die as soon as the gas in the carb got finished.Or when i put a load on the motor as in put it in gear.Or suddenly open throttle, normally it will rev freely, yesterday it just died when i did that. All our gas here in Memphis is that E10 stuff, not sure if thats relevant, but I am suspicious.

Bulb is my first suspect for replacing. Sounds like air is leaking when i pump it, also suspect the hose clamps, maybe the inferior off brand type was used(by previous owner). I plan on replacing both bulb and clamps and trying at a lake closer to home. Any other suggestions on what most likely is causing this or how to proceed? Just no decent repar shops i have found within 100 miles of Memphis so I am doing this myself.

Only upside to whole trip was i was stuck by the ramp area and using 2 1/2 ounce 6 inch long jigging spoons (i was going to target the white bass ), got into some monstrous crappies, kept 3 for a weight of 6.5 lbs the rest i let go.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Air inleakage is a serious problem. Check the bulb andgas line fittings. (especially if they are as old as the engine)

Do you have an in line fuel filter? If you don't, you should. You should certainly replace any fuel filter frequently, especially with E-10 and with the older tank. Check the screen on the engine. If it is clogged or leaking, clean it. 

If you can borrow a clean 3 or 6 gallon tank, mix oil and gas and add 3oz per gallon Sea Foam and run it through the engine. Sea Foam has been a life saver several times for me.


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for advice Captken , will try borrow a buddy's 6 gal tank and try all the things you said. I do not have fuel filter and plan on istalling one


----------



## bullet175 (Aug 11, 2008)

ELjay

I had a very very similar problem with the same symptoms happen with my 89 johnson 70HP after overwintering. I took the carbs off, took them apart and found a lot of gunky stuff that looked like fish food in them. It didnt look like tank trash. Cleaned them up and put back together.......Ran like a top. 

Cost...two cans of gumout. If your other fixes dont work you might try the carbs. Its an easy simple job.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bad fuel pump? dirty carbs?


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

bad fuel pump? dirty carbs?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Instal a filter and run the engine every *MONTH!*


----------

